# Recipe from grapes?



## Mischief (Aug 27, 2007)

I have made a few batches of wine from grapes that grow wild in WI. The wine turns out ok, but not great. It makes a decent sangria. 

Does anyone have a good recipe for simple red grape wine? The grapes are small and tart, but very good.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 27, 2007)

This would be nice to have, as I also have wild grapes in my back yard and would like to make them into somthing nice.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 28, 2007)

It would probably be good to know what kind of grapes they are. Some of the native North American varieties do not readily make a great wine.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Aug 28, 2007)

The recipe is the same as for using any grape. What is different is the testing and adjustment for the brix and acidity of the particular grape used. There is no way to give you a recipe without knowing the brix and acidity of the particular grapes.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 28, 2007)

How can I find out the brix and acidity of my grapes? Also, I live in NE Ohio, dont know if that tells you anything or not about the grapes by me.


----------



## Mischief (Aug 28, 2007)

I have no idea what kind of grapes they are. They grow wild and don't require much if any cultivation, so we've never bothered to figure it out. 

Mostly I'm looking for a general recipe, though I'm game to try to find the acidity of them if I can figure out how.


----------

